# Indemnités de rupture



## Orchidee06245 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour j’ai 2 contrats qui se finissent un en début 2014 et l autre 2016 on est bien d’accord pour en calculer le montant on fait 1/80sur tous les montants brutsOr sur page emploi il ne le cacule pas comme ça. Je suis un peu perdue merci de vos reponses


----------



## Nounousand02 (23 Août 2022)

Oui c'est bien cela . Il ne faut pas ce fier à pajemploi il calcul mal .faite vos calcul vous même . C'est ce que j'ai fais pour ma fin de contrat fin juin


----------



## Lijana (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
il se finissent en 2022? et ils sont commencés  en 2014 et 2016?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Oui on est bien d accord

Il font comment le calcul sur la paje ?


----------



## Lijana (23 Août 2022)

à la fin du contrat vous faites le calcul sur tous vos salaires bruts du début 2014 pour l'un et 2016 pour l'autre et vous divisez par 80.
Faites-le vous même pour vérifier ce qui font le parents et en l'occurrence Pajemploi.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour LApaje, reconstitue le net pour obtenir un brut.
Donc là, à mon sens, ils calculent l'ensemble des nets perçus, puis reconstitue le brut; pour appliquer le calcul.
Sauf, que, depuis 2016, il y a eu énormément de variations de  net, ce qui doit générer des différences.

Donc comme le stipule la convention, vous partez de l'ensemble des bruts, (puisque l'indemnité de rupture n'est pas soumises à cotisations, il n'y a pas lieu de reconstituer à partir du net), et c'est tout.
Si vous trouvez 500€ l'employeur vous verse 500€, ce n'est pas un salaire mais une indemnité.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Août 2022)

Perso je ne m'occupe pas de LAPAJE j'ai donné mes calculs à la maman 1/80 sur les salaires BRUT point barre !!!


----------

